# The most different city?



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Jack Daniel said:


> *Every city is unique. Silly thread.*


Perhaps you have missed the point of the thread.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

All cities are ugly or beautiful, are diferent.
Segovia there are several in the world. But the original Segovia is diferent ...... and unique.
So it is a World Heritage site
SEGOVIA - SPAIN

*Aqueduct*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/almarmon1

*Cathedral*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anayagus

*Alcázar and Cathedral*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillerozaldivar


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Cyrus said:


> I think most of the cities of the world, especially modern ones, look like each other, in the big cities there are usually some skyscrapers and in the small cities there are some apartments and other typical buildings, but there are also some different cities in the world, for example in my country, we have Yazd which certainly differs from all other cities in Iran.


Interesting thread actually - I can only think Venice and perhaps Amsterdam.. and maybe Barcelona.... come to think of it most European cities, lol. I never heard of Yazd but found some pictures on flickr for you

YAZD by petitgoave, on Flickr

Yazd,Iran by kukkaibkk, on Flickr

the noble city of yazd by tilo driessen, on Flickr

Yazd, panoràmica (2) by Sebastià Giralt, on Flickr
url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastiagiralt/593377001/]







[/url]
Takyeh Amir Chakhmagh, Yazd by Sebastià Giralt, on Flickr


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Kashan*, a Museum City

General view from a roof:



















Some houses in Kashan:

*House of Abbasian*:










*House of Tabatabi*:










*House of Ameri*:










*House of Borujerdi*:











A msoque:

*Agha Bozorg Mosque*:


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Certainly interesting!


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Cyrus said:


> I think the historical city of *Paveh* can be called as a different city too, of course there are some simialr villages in Iran but this is the only stair stepped city in Iran, or even in the whole world:


:lol::lol:

Unique? Never been to Rio de Janeiro?

Some of Rio's "stair shaped neighborhoods".


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Rio's favelas are quite unique in the world. Actually, that's because the circumstances of their appearance are unique.

That's because Rio's hill climbing favelas are the product of the city's geography. Rio is a city between hills and the sea, as result the space for construction is small. As the city grew, the price of the land between the hills and the sea increased, as result, poor people couldn't afford to rent an apartment in the city central areas. The terrain in the hills is officially inexistent in real state terms: buildings there aren't legal, as the terrain is too step for construction, however, it is possible to build there.

So, people of modest means started claiming this no man's land by building their homes with their own hands. One thing lead to another, and today rio boasts over 1 million people living in favelas. Some of them, hill climbing favelas. People that live in these settlements could afford to rent apartments or houses in small Brazilian cities, but Rio's real state market is another thing, specially in the southern zones of the city. Here, you need to be rich to have an apartment, or you go live 40 km from Ipanema, or you go to the hills, 1 km from Ipanema, with some bricks and mortar and try to build your own home there: zero official cost, near premium areas of the city.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Las Vegas


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Istanbul: tower-block gecekondular:








Source

Perhaps the world's densest shantytowns. (Yes, that housing is all informal.)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think within the context of Canada and the USA, Quebec City qualifies as being very "different".



davidivivid said:


> It's been a long time since I've wandered through Quebec City only for the sake of it so tonight, I took a long walk in the Old City and came to a conclusion: winter suits Quebec City very well! I stopped at Place d'Youville, which has a skating rink located in its center. Since I had not carried my ice skates with me, I asked a stranger if I could borrow his and he agreed! Here's what this central square looked like tonight. (I took some pictures with my phone but the quality was abismal so these shots aren't mine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





davidivivid said:


> I heard on the news today that the Mayor intends to market Quebec City as the ultimate Christmas destination, just as Strasbourg has become France's Christmas city for example. They really stepped up their act in the last few years. Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*Guanajuato, Mexico.* The City of Tunnels


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^Looks like a fun place


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

and an excellent place to get run over!


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

hammersklavier said:


> Istanbul: tower-block gecekondular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rio on crack! :banana::banana:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Guaporense said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Unique? Never been to Rio de Janeiro?
> 
> Some of Rio's "stair shaped neighborhoods".


That is interesting but I see just a large number of buildings on a slope, not a stair stepped city, of course modern city of Paveh has been changed too, about 50 years ago, roofs of all buildings were used as streets, like the village of Uraman, near this city:


----------



## idiamindada (Nov 4, 2010)

KUALA LUMPUR. The ONLY city with virgin rainforest in the middle of central business district!





































location


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Guaporense said:


> Rio's favelas are quite unique in the world. .


^^

*WTF...Caracas' Barrios are the same thing than Favelas in Rio :dunno: they are not unique! :bash:*


----------



## SheLL (Dec 20, 2008)

Mardin, Turkey










And Istanbul, being on 2 continentals is more than enough.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

^^
wow, that town really looks like a model ...!



Cyrus said:


>


cool!


----------



## Botswana (Aug 29, 2009)

Occit said:


> ^^


Amazing picture!


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

idiamindada said:


> KUALA LUMPUR. The ONLY city with virgin rainforest in the middle of central business district!


Only if it's truly "virgin", because the tittle of biggest urban forest belongs to Rio and the Pedra Branca and Tijuca National Parks


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Barcelona is the most architecturally unique city. Google Gaudi Architecture and be amazed


Not really, the Gaudi Architecture is good but the majority of barcelona is similar to the other large spanish cities.


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Im not sure, but I think Chester is the only city in the world with two-tiered shopping streets. 










There is lots more information and pictures on the internet if you want to take a closer look


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

SheLL said:


> Mardin, Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^wow:cheers:


----------



## idiamindada (Nov 4, 2010)

Wey said:


> Only if it's truly "virgin", because the tittle of biggest urban forest belongs to Rio and the Pedra Branca and Tijuca National Parks


i said, CBD. can't u read that? if in urban area….we even have more than what Rio has!


----------

